# Need parts



## piglet01 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am in need of a speed control module for a Freud router model " FT2000E" . the router is manufactured in 2000. The part number is 76348.8015, this part is no longer available from Freud. It has been changed, though it only fits newer models. The difference is in the way the speed scensing ring attaches and works. Thank You


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

PM this to forum member CharlesM, he works for Freud and is our resident expert on their products.


----------

